
Counting money 'makes people feel better about themselves' - fogus
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-news/6199932/Counting-money-makes-people-feel-better-about-themselves.html
======
javery
I have always thought that money isn't the most important thing in life, but
it is the best way to keep score. Counting money, having more money, etc. all
make you feel like you are winning which explains the good emotions.

